# Question About Dalvik Cache



## pchoi94 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi all, I have a question about the Dalvik cache:

I found this definition of what the Dalvik cache is:
http://www.shahz.net...lvik-cache.html

But...
I see this as an answer very often on all forums for all ROMs: wipe the dalvik cache, fixes everything. But why should we have to do this? Is android so broken as an OS that it can't manage its own cache properly? If I understand correctly, the dalvik cache is not something that is unique to custom ROMs, it's something that Google developed as part of the native android OS. Why would they develop something that needs to be micromanaged like this into an OS that is used by techies and non-techies alike across the world? If I understand correctly also, you can't even wipe the dalvik cache if you're not rooted. The majority of android devices running in the wild are NOT rooted, and I don't think Google intended android to be run rooted. So I can't imagine they'd ever intend anyone to have to wipe the dalvik cache in the first place.
That being said, it appears that wiping the dalvik cache does fix some issues for some people. maybe not the root cause of the issue, but at least the symptoms. so, is there an app that will automatically wipe the dalvik cache in the background at regular intervals so that you never have to do it yourself?
Thanks!


----------



## klinster (Jun 28, 2011)

The reason to wipe dalvik cache is because of the conflicts in the new code that is found from ROM version to ROM version.


----------



## pchoi94 (Sep 19, 2011)

klinster said:


> The reason to wipe dalvik cache is because of the conflicts in the new code that is found from ROM version to ROM version.


Thanks, so I take it that means that wiping dalvik cache is a one-time operation whenever you flash a new ROM and you shouldn't have to do it again until you flash another ROM. However, I see on forums all the time people suggesting or talking about wiping their dalvik cache every time they have an issue, or as a first resort for troubleshooting. Some people even say they wipe their dalvik cache on a daily or weekly basis. Should I be ignoring that advice as long as I do a wipe between flashing ROMs?

Thanks!


----------



## klinster (Jun 28, 2011)

pchoi94 said:


> Thanks, so I take it that means that wiping dalvik cache is a one-time operation whenever you flash a new ROM and you shouldn't have to do it again until you flash another ROM. However, I see on forums all the time people suggesting or talking about wiping their dalvik cache every time they have an issue, or as a first resort for troubleshooting. Some people even say they wipe their dalvik cache on a daily or weekly basis. Should I be ignoring that advice as long as I do a wipe between flashing ROMs?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes in theory that's how it works but something can go wrong - the features of some ROMs might be hacks and sometimes they b0rk - so a wipe of the Dalvik Cache can sometimes fix this.

If you do a complete wipe between flashing ROMs you'll be fine.


----------

